# Songs from TV ads



## sam76 (8 March 2007)

This thread is all about helping each other out with the names of songs from TV ads.

I've been googling madly, but I cant find out who sang the song on the "Kettles Chips" ad.

It's an uptempo bluesy song that starts of with "woke up this morning with a smile on my face.."

The ad refers to business terms that take place but using the references to chips. eg: successful merger = sourcream and chives or whatever.

Also, what's the song on the Sony Bravia Ad with all the multi-coloured balls bouncing down the street? 

Ta.


----------



## sam76 (17 March 2007)

fantastic reponse!! 

how about the song from the Cornetto ad where everyone is sitting around the pool unwrapping their icecream. Then one guy eats the bottom first which shocks the rest of the eaters... blah blah blah lots of hot girls... etc etc...


----------



## chops_a_must (17 March 2007)

Can't help you there sorry dood.

The old Snickers song, Weezer with 'Island In The Sun'. This song really satisfies.:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hLVKh_HF5Zg


And the Holen ad:
Waxed my crack and sac
now im standing on the rooftop shouting out, baby im ready to go
and my back, I'm ready to go
from the rooftop shouting out.

Republica - Ready to go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijh2Fqd1ZPY

Ahhh, mid 90s industrial. Brings back childhood memories.


----------



## chops_a_must (17 March 2007)

Also, what's the song on the Sony Bravia Ad with all the multi-coloured balls bouncing down the street? 

Jose Gonzalez... it's a cover though...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=s4_4abCWw-w

how about the song from the Cornetto ad where everyone is sitting around the pool unwrapping their icecream. Then one guy eats the bottom first which shocks the rest of the eaters... blah blah blah lots of hot girls... etc etc...
Free Design, Love You:
http://www.myspace.com/151516155

Still working on the other one.

Cheers,
Chops.

P.S. - I've been googling madly, but I cant find out who sang the song on the "Kettles Chips" ad.

It is an "original score" apparently. But it seems to have a lot of bits plucked out from other songs. Much like The Strokes and Motherwolf do or something.


----------



## sam76 (17 March 2007)

Thanks Choppo!

Now I can annoy everyone at work on Monday!!

enjoy your weekend!


----------



## sam76 (17 March 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Jose Gonzalez... it's a cover though...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=s4_4abCWw-w
> 
> .




How good is that song!!


----------



## rustyheela (17 March 2007)

wots the song for the new pepsi ad goes ( hey now, now..... or similiar and by whom? Its sounds sorta like Interpol but dont think it is


----------



## sam76 (21 September 2007)

Anyone know the song from the new ipod nano ad.

a woman is singing 1, 2, 3, 4, blah, blah blah

it's a catchy tune.

Ta


----------



## Nyden (21 September 2007)

sam76 said:


> Anyone know the song from the new ipod nano ad.
> 
> a woman is singing 1, 2, 3, 4, blah, blah blah
> 
> ...




I believe it's 1234, by Feist


----------



## Nyden (21 September 2007)

rustyheela said:


> wots the song for the new pepsi ad goes ( hey now, now..... or similiar and by whom? Its sounds sorta like Interpol but dont think it is




I don't suppose you can muster up any more lyrics? Since I don't seem to recall that commercial at the moment.


----------



## rustyheela (21 September 2007)

sorry i cant, thats about all the vocals you get to hear in the ad. wouldnt even know where to start looking for the toon!!


----------



## imajica (21 September 2007)

classic ad from the original games console of the 80's

the Commodore 64!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8pK_q-_6dw


----------



## springhill (21 September 2007)

imajica said:


> classic ad from the original games console of the 80's
> 
> the Commodore 64!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8pK_q-_6dw




when you go to that link check out the 100 c64 games in 10 minutes post
Hilarious! so many good memories! 2 questions tho
1. Is the second song played throughout from Bombjack? No its from that army game!!! Commando? was that it?
2. Was there really a game called attack of the mutant telephones?


----------



## sam76 (22 September 2007)

Nyden said:


> I believe it's 1234, by Feist




Cheers, Nyden, I'll check it out.


----------



## sam76 (27 January 2008)

A couple of new ones:

What's the song from the biggest loser ad

and

the song from the "Australian" version of So You Think You Can Dance?

thanks.


----------



## Timmy (27 January 2008)

What a great thread Sam!

Aust. So you think you can dance  
- the song from the ad is by Junior Senior, song is called Move Your Feet


----------



## Timmy (27 January 2008)

Song from The Biggest Loser is 
Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime
performed originally by The Korgis
and has been covered by just about everyone...

I _think _the version on the ad is by Krezip.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

As previously posted.. good for a smile at least  

At LAST, some ads that might make the kids tidy their rooms !!  lol – and ladies take note!! lol
 Tidy UP

 Commercial with vibrator
 Grandma found my vibrator

 "anti blushing pills - do they work? read our exclusive in Womens Health Mag" lol


----------



## sam76 (27 January 2008)

Thanks for the quick response, Timmy and thanks for the smiles, 2020


----------



## sam76 (28 January 2008)

ok here's another 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkt4Cw-GQY

it's the cool Tooheys Extra Dry add with the guy cloning/growing himself.

Some guy on Youtube says it's called yama yam by decoder ring, but I can't find it online.

Anyone know?


----------



## Nyden (28 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> ok here's another
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkt4Cw-GQY
> 
> ...





That is correct.

Recently Decoder Ring's remix of the song "Yama Yama" featured on an Australian Television advertisement for Tooheys Extra Dry beer[1] [2]. The song is adapted from Le Monde Fabuleux Des Yamasuki, a pseudo-Japanese concept album produced by French duo Jean Kluger and Daniel Vangarde (also known as The Yamasuki Singers) in 1972.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 August 2008)

The Bendigo Bank television advertisement out now has a catchy tune called *Sleepy Tiger by Her Space Holiday* 

The full version can be downloaded from http://www.itstartswithu.com.au/

Only recently released so no Youtube version.


----------



## dodox (16 August 2008)

rustyheela said:


> wots the song for the new pepsi ad goes ( hey now, now..... or similiar and by whom? Its sounds sorta like Interpol but dont think it is




The song is "Hey Now Now" by "The Cloud Room"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aAza2nwa8Y&feature=related


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 August 2008)

"where's this song from"


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 August 2008)




----------



## Stan 101 (16 August 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> "where's this song from"




Isn't it from an war movie?


----------



## tadpole (16 August 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> Isn't it from an war movie?




yep, i'm pretty sure the first ad is the colonel bogey march by kenneth alford
from the movie bridge on the river kwai. (good movie)


----------



## bvbfan (6 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> "where's this song from"





It's the theme from The Great Escape


----------



## sam76 (9 March 2009)

can't remember exactly if it's from a coke or mars bar ad.

but it's french and kinda dancey

anyone got an idea?


----------



## sam76 (2 May 2009)

not sure what the brand is but the premise is a couple of kids getting a cheesy photo taken in ashopping mall atmosphere.  They're eyebrows are dancing to an 80's electro tune.


----------



## Timmy (5 May 2009)

sam76 said:


> can't remember exactly if it's from a coke or mars bar ad.
> 
> but it's french and kinda dancey
> 
> anyone got an idea?




Is this the ad?


The song is "Ca Plane Pour Moi" by Plastic Bertand.  I couldn't find the original clip on You Tube, but this is the song:


----------



## sam76 (5 May 2009)

Thanks Timmy! 

Gotta love the French... sounds like they are about to vomit everytime they speak, lol


----------



## Timmy (5 May 2009)

sam76 said:


> Thanks Timmy!



Nice to know my musical tastes are good for something!





sam76 said:


> not sure what the brand is but the premise is a couple of kids getting a cheesy photo taken in ashopping mall atmosphere.  They're eyebrows are dancing to an 80's electro tune.




Haven't seen this ad sorry...
Which is a shame, 80s electro-pop being my thing and all.


----------



## sam76 (6 May 2009)

how about the TAC ad with people holding photos of their loved ones killed on the road.

It's a haunting tune..


----------



## sam76 (9 May 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVblWq3tDwY

the song is called dont stop the rock
by the freestlyers.


----------



## Timmy (12 May 2009)

sam76 said:


> how about the TAC ad with people holding photos of their loved ones killed on the road.
> 
> It's a haunting tune..




Too easy Sam!

The TAC ad (full version): 




The song is *Pictures of You*, sung by Angie Hart (of Frente fame).

*Pictures of You* was originally written by Robert Smith and performed by The Cure.


----------



## Agentm (12 May 2009)

cant remember the song, just the product and the lines

this ad went for about one night on tv..

it was a leggos tomato paste ad,,

this amazing looking chick stands there and says

"when your man comes home from work

spead your leggos and give him a treat"


never made it to youtube nor can i find it anywhere, but it was gold!


----------



## jono1887 (12 May 2009)

Who sung the sa-ka-ta and the good-guys adds?


----------



## Timmy (12 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Who sung the sa-ka-ta and the good-guys adds?




Just a quickie .... 

Good-Guys is based on "Good Vibrations" by the Beach Boys.


Sakata ad is based on "Da Da Da" by Trio.


----------



## sam76 (21 July 2009)

Well I've fallen in love with the Earth Hour Song

"everybody's singing this song"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19CKruJY__k


These guys sing it but does anyone know where I can get it from via download?


http://www.myspace.com/myrtlestreetconnection



EDIT:

You can download it here with all the $$$ going to the earth hour charity ( I think)  downloads fine as well
http://myrtlestreetconnection.bandcamp.com/track/everybodys-singing-this-song-earth-hour-candle


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> cant remember the song, just the product and the lines
> 
> this ad went for about one night on tv..
> 
> ...




LMAO ... I actaully remember that advert as well ! I thought it was some kinda drug induced psychotic episode I was having and WISHED she had said that !! LOLOLOL


----------



## sam76 (22 November 2009)

New VW (transporter) ad?

Bunch of tradies throuwing their gear into the back of the vans etc...

getting a bit of play at the moment

Shazam doesn't pick it up - need help! 

dub, dub, dub word.... a dub dub dub, word.


----------

